# Business Cards



## OldWrangler (Mar 9, 2009)

I know this is gonna sound "phisy" but I am setting up files on penturners around the country and overseas to be organized by stateand location. I would like to get business cards from as many penturners around the world. It's only an envelope and a stamp so were not talking about much. Whoever would like to send me their card, please do so. Send to George Norris, 24407 Pine Canyon, Spring TX   77380.

Our thinking is now that Kathy has now retired and we are planning to do a lot of traveling so it would be good to have a file of where pen turners are located. We would always call or email ahead before stopping by but we would like to meet some of you during our travels.

Most penturners seem to be unique people and always fun to visit. We love to see the work done by others. We all seem to approach this hobby differently and some people just do amazing work. We can always learn something new.

We are old but we clean up pretty good and don't eat much. Maybe you'd enjoy a visit or we could  buy you a dinner or lunch or something. We are heading from Houston to the Hudson Valley in NY to see a friend and then a fishing trip to the FL Keys and we are then  heading to AZ, I guess to look for our "Silhouette". Just a very small penturner joke!!!

Now there are a lot of penturners so the odds are with you that will probably miss having to endure us but you never know. BTW, we have Australia in our plans for later and possibly Europe and maybe even Japan. We difinitely have Knifley, KY on the list....want to see what that town looks like.

So if you'd like to take a chance and send us a card, we would appreciate it much. I'd like to see how many cards we can get. We'll let you know in about 2 weeks how we did. Now get them cards and letters coming. We really prefer a business card as that will be an easy file to keep by state.  Thanks to you all.     George


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi George; So you're not interested in anyone from Canada!:biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 9, 2009)

George,
Mail has already gone out today, will drop in p.o. tomorrow.

Summer in East Tennessee is gorgeous ... if you and the missus ever plan a trip to Dollywood or Gatlinburg, we are about an hour to hour and half south of there... right at the foot of the Cherohala skyway that goes over the mountains to North Carolina..  If you like the rustic historic areas, Cades Cove in the Smokies is worth seeing.

I'm also probably only about couple hours south of Knifely, KY, I pretty sure it just up the road a bit.

Drop by anytime, would be nice to see a fellow Texan.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine is sent.  Going in mail today.  This is my Flat Work card.  Don't have a pen turning card yet, but soon!!!  Hope you stop by.


----------



## JimB (Mar 9, 2009)

George - I'll be sending you a card tomorrow. I'm near Rochester, NY. Depending how you go to the Hudson Valley area you may, or may not, pass by me. If you stop in Niagra Falls then you will pass me on your way to the Hudson Valley area. We are about 1 1/2 hours from the Falls and just 5 minutes off the New York State Thruway. 

Leonora (LOML) and I hope you can stop by.


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Y'all are great. I wasn't sure I'd get a good response but I was hoping. Don't worry, we rarely camp on anyone for more than a week. We will also be available to go fishing and will probably be towing our own boat....especially to the Keys.

Chuck, I worked for Action Rod fishing rod co. years ago and used to have to go to the factory about once a month. They are in Ashville. It was gorgeous county.

Jim, I used to sell sporting goods for a company out of Baltimore and my territory included West Point and the Corning College in Painted Post, NY. I used to drive past miles of trout streams and was too busy to stop and wet a line. Maybe I'll get another shot.

Mack, sorry I left out our frozen neighbor to the north. We might get up there too. I went on a Black Bear Hunt in Cochren, Ont in 1970. Man, that was some great country. And the fishing was great too. One day on this little pristine lake, throwing a red and white spoon I caught 27 Pike, Pickrel and bass on 27 casts and the 28th cast got a hit and the line snapped. Always wondered how many I would have been able to catch if the line had held up. Fish were all 3# to about 15#. They were all released so some might have been caught twice, eh!   See I even speak Canadian, Hoser.

Keep them cards coming.


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll send you one of mine. Have not had time to design a business card for pen turning yet but I have my Graphic Design cards, okay if I send a couple of those?


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 9, 2009)

George,

I think you and Kathy are going to be VERY busy...


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 9, 2009)

George , I am just about to have some new cards made . I will send you one . We would love to have you stop by . And that goes for any other member .


----------



## chriselle (Mar 9, 2009)

George,

   Well, if Japan is on the list of possible visits I invite you to our home on the beach in one of nicest parts of Japan....the Izu Penninsula.  We're only a few hours south of Tokyo so easy access.  The area is famous for onsens (hot spring baths) but if you're a shy type we have an onsen bath right in our house which runs 24/7.....There's nothing like a nice relaxing onsen after a long journey.

How does this look to you??:wink:


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, as long as you don't eat much...

George, you and the little lady come by for a visit anytime! We'll even treat you to a plate of Rocky Mountain Oysters!!! You'll love 'em.

Sending card tomorrow,
Dale


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 9, 2009)

Chris,I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo envious!


----------



## el_d (Mar 10, 2009)

Dang Chris, that is so feakin cool......... I just got a dried out stock pond.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Mar 10, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> I know this is gonna sound "phisy" but I am setting up files on penturners around the country and overseas to be organized by stateand location. I would like to get business cards from as many penturners around the world. It's only an envelope and a stamp so were not talking about much. Whoever would like to send me their card, please do so. Send to George Norris, 24407 Pine Canyon, Spring TX 77380.
> 
> Our thinking is now that Kathy has now retired and we are planning to do a lot of traveling so it would be good to have a file of where pen turners are located. We would always call or email ahead before stopping by but we would like to meet some of you during our travels.
> 
> ...


 

George,
    I will send one out asap. If your ever in the poconos, give us a ring.

Brian


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 10, 2009)

Chris, Kathy looked at your picture and said....."move Japan further up the list!!!!"

Dale, I'm on to your Rocky Mountain Oysters. Been there and done that, thank you very much!

Brian, I'm guessing that the Poconos must up there not too far from where we are going in the Hudson Valley.

And Roy, we're making one trip to see friends in Ardmore and Lone Tree, OK, Springview, NE and Olathe, KS so you might not be safe hidden in Shawnee.

Y'all are great and we are gonna try to visit some of you. We might only stop for some turning "show and tell" or we might try to take you out for dinner. I'm not sure how I'm gonna make it out on the road for 2-3 weeks without a lathe. So I may just have to borrow yours for a few minutes to settle my withdrawal symptoms. I want to see what a real lathe is all about. My little Jet is so limited and not the most "state of the art machine" around, I may be looking to see what my next one will be.

Keep them cards coming in. I'd like to run a contest to see who can guess how many cards I get. The IAP has some 6000+ members so I'm thinking maybe as many as 10%. That would be cool.


----------



## chriselle (Mar 10, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Chris,I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo envious!





el_d said:


> Dang Chris, that is so feakin cool......... I just got a dried out stock pond.



Oh..I don't know about that.  Recall that old expression about "the grass being greener..":wink:  

George,,  If you're in the planning stage I suggest putting off Japan from mid-June to September!


----------



## cigarman (Mar 10, 2009)

George I will try and get a card mailed today.  If you are traveling between Okla. and Olathe Ks.  you will past right by me in Pittsburg Kansas


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 10, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> I'm not sure how I'm gonna make it out on the road for 2-3 weeks without a lathe. So I may just have to borrow yours for a few minutes to settle my withdrawal symptoms. I want to see what a real lathe is all about. My little Jet is so limited and not the most "state of the art machine" around, I may be looking to see what my next one will be.



George,
My cards went out in this mornings mail.. or will if the mail lady has already come by.. it's about time for her.  
If you do get up in my area, my lathe is available to alleviate your withdrawal symptoms...  I have both a jet mini and jet midi.  
It'll be good to see a fellow Texas again.. I did a few shows in Spring before I moved up here.  (Formerly of Humble, Texas)


----------



## fiferb (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll put one in the mail tomorrow. I'd like to have you stop by if you get a chance.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey George did I mention that Knifley Ky is located on the north end of Green River Lake---plus we are about 30 minutes from Lake Cumberland.
Look forward to seeing you folks this year.


----------



## dntrost (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey I am in Conroe if you ever get out come see me  :biggrin:  



OK inside joke we live about 20 miles apart and try to visit often.  I can verify he is not that bad of a guy but his wife is truly the "better half"  :wink:


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, Tom in Pittsburg, you are probably on the list with our trip to KS. That might be in May if the weather will cooperate.

Chuck, I have a really good retailer in Old Town Spring called Masons Art Gallery or Masons on Main St. (MOMS). They are selling about 15 pens a month and some of the higher dollar stuff like the Piano Kits and the Texas Flag pen.

Bruce, I was gonna ask where Ninety-six, NC is but I know you will tell me it's between 95 and 97. 

Dion, thanks for your vote for Kathy. In all fairness I made her what she is today (old and worn-out). She had waited for me for nearly 50 years. Just an old spinster until I came along and rescued her. Her aunt came from CA for the wedding and said she had been waiting a half century to see her get married. Kinda put it in perspective.   Come visit and let's do lunch soon.


----------



## fiferb (Mar 10, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> Bruce, I was gonna ask where Ninety-six, NC is but I know you will tell me it's between 95 and 97.


 
Actually, I'm in SC. Triangulate between Greenville, Columbia, and Augusta, GA and I'm almost dead center.


----------



## Boomer (Mar 10, 2009)

George as soon as I get some printed I will drop you one in the mail from Iowa


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 11, 2009)

On the way.
If you make it a few miles east of the Hudson, there's a few of us in the
NH/VT area with shops that have enough clear horizontal space to hold a
coffee cup or two..


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 11, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> Just a very small penturner joke!!!



I would think that very small penturners would have more to worry
about than cracking jokes..


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 12, 2009)

First card in is Capt G, all the way from Otsego, MI. Gonna beat all the Texas cards.

Good looking card Gary and thanks. I'm gonna find some way to get up there and do some fishing. I have never caught a lake trout or salmon. Most all our fishing is salt water. Lot of time spent fishing in the FL Keys for Tarpon, Permit, Snook and Bones.

Kathy has relatives in SD and MN so we won't be too far away. I also have a buddy in Escanaba, MI.  Sounds like a trip in there somewhere!!!


----------



## tim self (Mar 12, 2009)

Chris, is that the China sea side?  If so, it's some of the most beautiful water I ever dove in.  Kinda miss it.


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 13, 2009)

Just a reminder in case you forget to do things like me.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 13, 2009)

George, From Ardmore north to Oletha Ks., Shawnee isn't but 30 miles out of your way and the coffee is always on.


----------



## chriselle (Mar 13, 2009)

tim self said:


> Chris, is that the China sea side?  If so, it's some of the most beautiful water I ever dove in.  Kinda miss it.



No...It's the good ol' Pacific....just a few hours south of Tokyo.:wink:


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, six cards came in today. It's starting to roll. I sure hope I get to meet a lot of y'all. We are sure gonna try. Traveling starts in April.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 13, 2009)

If Mt Rushmore makes your travel plans, look me up.  I'm not far from it.  I'll take you out for dinner or something.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey George if your in the aera on the 25th please do drop in our little Oklahoma gathering, throwing another burger or 2 on the grill would be a pleasure.






OldWrangler said:


> Well, six cards came in today. It's starting to roll. I sure hope I get to meet a lot of y'all. We are sure gonna try. Traveling starts in April.[/
> quote]
> April.[/


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Roy, is that the 25th of April?   One of our early trips takes us to Ardmore, OK, then to Springview, NE, over to Olathe, KS and back home through AK. About a 2 week trip. Our new traveling vehicle came in this week so we are ready to pack up and go in about 3 weeks.

2009 Buick Enclave with bells and whistles I don't even know what or where they are.  I called and talked to the Onstar lady. I told her I was taking a ride and just wanted to make sure she was awake in case something happened. Car cost more than double what I paid for my house. House was bought in 1970.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 14, 2009)

Yep, 25th of April, hope you can make it. Nice ride!!!!!!!!!!!​ 





OldWrangler said:


> Hey Roy, is that the 25th of April? One of our early trips takes us to Ardmore, OK, then to Springview, NE, over to Olathe, KS and back home through AK. About a 2 week trip. Our new traveling vehicle came in this week so we are ready to pack up and go in about 3 weeks.
> 
> 2009 Buick Enclave with bells and whistles I don't even know what or where they are. I called and talked to the Onstar lady. I told her I was taking a ride and just wanted to make sure she was awake in case something happened. Car cost more than double what I paid for my house. House was bought in 1970.


----------



## Sabaharr (Mar 14, 2009)

Well I don't have any business cards yet, just getting started. But if you would like my contact info you can email me at the contact address on here. Going from the keys to back home you will probably be drivint Interstate 10 so you will pass within a mile of my neighborhood in Slidell, Louisiana. You guys are more than welcome to drop in and say hello, but don't be surprized if I pick your brain about pen turning. Hope you can make it.


----------



## snowman56 (Mar 14, 2009)

George
 We are looking for Kathy and you big guy next weekend


----------



## chriselle (Mar 14, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> Hey Roy, is that the 25th of April?   One of our early trips takes us to Ardmore, OK, then to Springview, NE, over to Olathe, KS and back home through AK. About a 2 week trip. Our new traveling vehicle came in this week so we are ready to pack up and go in about 3 weeks.
> 
> 2009 Buick Enclave with bells and whistles I don't even know what or where they are.  I called and talked to the Onstar lady. I told her I was taking a ride and just wanted to make sure she was awake in case something happened. Car cost more than double what I paid for my house. House was bought in 1970.



Nice ride..Just be aware that we drive on the other side of the road over here.:biggrin:


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 14, 2009)

We got 8 more cards today for a total now of 18. Keep them coming, that's barely a scratch with 6000+ members but it is a start. Also like to get some from other countries just to see what the cards are like.

Steven, been through Slidell many times and may very well stop on the way back. And you are welcome to pick what is left of my brain.

Snowman, we are trying to work something out to get in a visit next weekend. Looks like the training in Jasper might get cut short and we may have Sat free. I'll let y'all know. Get Dotty thinking about cooking one of her specialties. I've been thinking about that since y'all were here last week.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, I will be sending one as well. But I am within a few miles of Roy, and it would be great if you are coming through about the time of our little gathering!


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 16, 2009)

To Paul and Roy in OK. We have our own club meeting on the 18th so it looks like if we can get an early start after that, we should be able to make your meeting on the 25th. I would really like to and we only have 3-4 people to visit around Ardmore and Lone Pine (whatever is left of Lone Pine). I think you can look for us.

We'll need to know where we are going and what time we should try to be there. We look forward to meeting all the folks up there.  Get your best trading wood ready and I'll bring some Texas stuff.

George


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 16, 2009)

Today's mail only netted 3 more cards. That's 21 so far. With 6000+ members I was hoping the cards would be coming in by the dozens.  Send a card, you might get lucky and we won't have a trip to your part of the country.

Come on guys, it's just 42 cents.

Tell you what I'm gonna do. For every card I get by the end of the month, I'll donate $1 to IAP for each. Now don't send me a 100 cards. This 1 card per penturner. So now you only got 2 weeks to get them in. Now if all 6000+ will send cards and I'll have to get a job to pay the donation money.  Make me suffer.................


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Mar 16, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> Tell you what I'm gonna do. For every card I get by the end of the month, I'll donate $1 to IAP for each. Now don't send me a 100 cards. This 1 card per penturner. So now you only got 2 weeks to get them in. Now if all 6000+ will send cards and I'll have to get a job to pay the donation money.  Make me suffer.................



OK, George, what kind of beer do you like, 'cause I want to have it ready when you visit me in Colorado! And don't tell me you don't drink beer, because it sounds like you may have had 1 or 12 with this post! Hey, if everyone responds, you can just stay on the road...

Dale


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 16, 2009)

A card is on the way just in case you make it to Southern Ontario.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 16, 2009)

spiritwoodturner said:


> OK, George, what kind of beer do you like, 'cause I want to have it ready when you visit me in Colorado! And don't tell me you don't drink beer, because it sounds like you may have had 1 or 12 with this post! Hey, if everyone responds, you can just stay on the road...
> 
> Dale


  If everyone responds,  he wont be able to afford to travel anymore!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 16, 2009)

Y'all forget, I'm still using Kathy's credit card and getting away with it. As to the beer, I am a diabetic and beer is not good for me but I like to be sociable so put me down for Shiner Bock or Coors or any of the Mexican beers. Kathy will be extra sociable as she likes beer and isn't diabetic.

Get them cards coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Mar 16, 2009)

I've got Shiner Bock, Blonde, and 1 other I can't recall right now, I kid you not. Maybe Kathy's actually writing this post for the beer!

You come to Colorado, we'll keep you happy, with or without beer. I have a smoker that can hold about 120 lbs. of meat at once. That should hold you guys for a while...

Dale


----------



## Crashmph (Mar 17, 2009)

Sent mine this morning


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 17, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> I'm not sure how I'm gonna make it out on the road for 2-3 weeks without a lathe. So I may just have to borrow yours for a few minutes to settle my withdrawal symptoms.


 
Since you're still using Kathy's credit card, add a nice trailer on there and set up your lathe in the back.  You could make yourself a nice little mobile shop, if you play your cards right.


----------



## hughbie (Mar 17, 2009)

ok gang......what the heck is postage now-a-days???????  for a standard letter?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 17, 2009)

George, I'll get you directions in an E-mail and also my phone # in the next week or so, as to time anytime from 9AM until everone had as much of each other as they could stand:biggrin::wink:.




OldWrangler said:


> To Paul and Roy in OK. We have our own club meeting on the 18th so it looks like if we can get an early start after that, we should be able to make your meeting on the 25th. I would really like to and we only have 3-4 people to visit around Ardmore and Lone Pine (whatever is left of Lone Pine). I think you can look for us.
> 
> We'll need to know where we are going and what time we should try to be there. We look forward to meeting all the folks up there. Get your best trading wood ready and I'll bring some Texas stuff.
> 
> George


----------



## scroller99 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll drop my card in the mail tomorrow and I'm in the lower Hudson valley, would be nice to chat, and I have buddys that fish for stripers in the hudson every weekend, take care Howard


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 7, 2009)

George,
     Mine went into the mail this morning

Have a great day

Jerry


----------



## OldWrangler (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Got 2 in the mail today and that sets it up to 86. Still got a few days to cost me a c-buck.


----------



## jeff (Apr 13, 2009)

George - Just got your PayPal. Thanks to you and all the card senders!


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 13, 2009)

WTG george!!!!!!


----------



## hughbie (Apr 13, 2009)

george!!!

u da man!!!


----------

